# Elimbah Creek...



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Had my first fish in Elimbah Creek today.
Only had two hours, so took the yak and put it in at Meldale ramp.
There was a boat anchored there that had swung right across the ramp.
The trailer was on the sand next to the ramp.
On further inspection there was no prop on the motor, so I guess someone ran into trouble.

Any way paddled a few hundred meters up stream against the last of the run out tide.
Didn't get any hits while paddling so started casting and drifting back.

Second cast hooked up big time, reel screaming, getting towed around a bit.
Battled hard for a good 5 minutes only to see a stingray hooked between the eyes!
Managed to get my trusty SX48 back without getting stung.

From there I hooked a few small bream, flatties and the smallest whiting I have seen.
It was only about 80mm long itself!

Swapped to an Owner Cultiva Mira Shad and was landing it on the exposed banks and retrieving it from there.
Missed a few head shaking flatties, but finally got a solid hook up.
It was a good fight on the 6lb and 1-3kg rod.
Done a few laps of the boat once it was close and I thought I might not land it.
I only had a 8lb leader on and the whole lure was down it's neck.
Got the lip grips connected on third attempt and all was good.

Was 55cm straightened out and very thick and heavy.
Kept this one as there was some damage getting the lure out.

Looking forward to a big session up the creek next time!

Red.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Good sized eating fish that too. Nice colour. I like em with a cajun spice mix dusted over and baked whole in the oven wrapped first in baking paper then sealed with alfoil. Or filleted and skinned and cut into fingers then marinated in lemon and lime juice with chilli and corriander leaf. The citrus cooks it after about an hour. Ceviche is the technique http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceviche


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

, good flatty , they are thick in the creeks at the momment..well done


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good one there mate, lucky that 8lb fluoro lasted the abrasive little teeth. must be good quality stuff, cheers pete


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice eating size flattie there Red. Good work.
those stingrays can be nasty buggers - take care


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Grinner, I generally use black magic leader.
Not cheap but good. I was just getting things ready to head out again tomorrow morning and realised I'm out of 6 and 8lb.
So I should be safe using 10lb tomorrow.

AJD, you are not wrong mate.
I was in some really shallow water near Coochin one day and must have wedged a ray between the yak and the sand.
He went nuts. Came back and "attacked" the yak about 6 times.
It would have been a bit scary, but it was only a little one.

Thanks for the replies only my second fishing report.

Red.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheers for the report, been meaning to hit up Elimbah creek  . Been to Donnybrook a couple of times but so far no keepers.
Nice lizard too!

Peace.

Evan.


----------

